# Preparing for summertime with ferals.



## Gina Humble (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello
My name is Gina. I have a stable feral colony of eight in my backyard. I love them like children. I live in south texas and the past few summers with the cats have been exhausting. I try to put out fans, ice packs, ice in the water bowls several times a day... hose down the dirt, etc. I tried making diy swamp coolers but the ice melts too fast. . it’s exhausting. Has anyone found any shortcuts? Like maybe an air conditioned shed? Last summer we had a week of temps hovering around 105 with high humidity. One of my kitties had to go to the er. 
I’m open to ideas!!!

for whatever reason, the cats won’t lay near on frozen water bottles or cooling mats. Don’t know why.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

I think your doing a great job. In the picture they all look healthy. Is the area where they eat and drink covered from the sun? Do you have a tarp that blocks out the sun? You mentioned a shed. Is the shed already in place? Has your clan been spayed and neutered? 

Thanks
Larry


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree with Larry. You are doing an awesome job! I hope you get some good suggestions for dealing with the heat.


----------



## Gina Humble (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you Larry. Yes they're all fixed and vaccinated. During the winter time I let them eat out in the sun, but during the summer I move the feeding into the shade, for sure. No, I don't have a shed. It was just an idea. I would probably actually have to do some fundraising to even get one. I do have a friend dropping by tomorrow whose husband likes to build things and we're going to brainstorm some ideas, so we'll see what comes out of that....


----------



## Gina Humble (Mar 31, 2021)

Oh, and also, the kitties have tents that block out the sun plus we have a ton of shade....So I think we're doing pretty good on that front. thank you!


----------



## Gina Humble (Mar 31, 2021)

jking said:


> I agree with Larry. You are doing an awesome job! I hope you get some good suggestions for dealing with the heat.


Thank you!


----------

